# Front bumper respray



## nitronick

Hi all, 
I've got a yellow Leon cupra which is needing its front bumper respray end.

Anyone now rough costs and also any good body shops around nottingham and Mansfield area.

Cheers


----------



## Andyb0127

Alot of the price will obviously depend on how bad the bumper is and how much prep work is involved. But roughly you could be looking at around £200 upwards for a decent job. 
But also with that seat yellow its well known for not covering very well.


----------



## robdcfc

Nick, feel free to drop into my place on Hermitage lane, Mansfield and ill have a look. 

Next to Screwfix. 

Rob ChipsAway


----------



## xJay1337

Panelcare in Rochdale charge like £80 for a bumper respray for example.

I paid £100 for mine and it's a good job.

As said it's not really worth asking on here, why don't you research local bodyshops, ask to see samples of the work, get prices etc..


----------



## nitronick

I am looking into local body shops, guess i was just hoping someone would be able to advise on a couple.


----------



## rf860

£100 seems cheap for a bumper respray, i suspect at that price it was just a blow over rather than fully prepped and resprayed. I paid £180 for a bumper about two years ago.


----------



## Clyde

Quoted in the region if £250 from a few body shops in London recently.


----------



## xJay1337

rf860 said:


> £100 seems cheap for a bumper respray, i suspect at that price it was just a blow over rather than fully prepped and resprayed. I paid £180 for a bumper about two years ago.


Please don't assume.

I gave them a bumper and they gave me one back which I fitted myself. (fitting a bumper is easy and takes me what, 15 minutes now)

Bumper when I gave it to them:










(As mine is an 04/05 Golf, it's the pre-facelift. I had to trim the bumper to fit without having to change all of the slam panels and what not at an immense cost)

So you can see it's a completely different colour. The bumper was sanded back, primed and painted in the normal fashion.

When I got it back;










Like I said, £100. I have a good relationship with the bodyshop, I have used them for a few minor things in the past (just like a few stone-chip touch ups, nothing major) and since then have used them for all of the major respray work.

I always pay cash so not sure if that helps... but it's hardly a blow over is it?

Around £250 is right in London but you will always pay the premium for a "capital" paint job. I wouldn't ever pay more than £150 for a complete respray and about £80 for a "blow over".


----------



## robdcfc

nitronick said:


> I am looking into local body shops, guess i was just hoping someone would be able to advise on a couple.


Nick as above feel free to drop into my premises in Mansfield and ill have a look for you.

Bumper off stripped and painted is normal around £150 mark.

Rob


----------



## rf860

Jay, reckon that would be a blow over, there's no damage to rectify plus the price suggests so.


----------



## Andyb0127

Like I said price will always reflect how much work actually needs to be done.
Looking at that golf bumper there wasn't that much work involved, you had removed and stripped the bumper for them, and refitting it yourself. Which will keep costs down. So I can can see why it would be assumed to be cheap.


----------



## squiggs

As above.
I'm struggling to to see the damage that required a complete respray? 
The prep must have been easy.


----------



## carfix

Couple of thoughts, 
If the damage is localised, a smart repair can be better for the bumper. The best paint you can get is usually the original one. If you can minimise the new painted area , especially on a front bumper that will incur stonechip damage, it will be better in the long run. 
Second thought, the colour you mention is a low hiding colour. Since we are no longer allowed to put lead in paint, reds and yellows obliterating capacity is poor, meaning much thickercolour coat layers (not good on a front bumper) and making it open for problems with colour matching. The idea of sending your bumper off and getting a replacement in the post leaves me with worries that you will get it returned in the standard colour instead of a smart repairer or bodyshop who have coulor swatches of all the different shades of that colour will assertain the correct alternative mix.


----------



## nitronick

Think from the answers it will be best to go to body shops to see what they can do, the paint just seems to have peeled in places which seems strange.


----------



## Andyb0127

If its peeled in places, then its probably been painted before and down to poor preparation. Or it's been stonechipped and overtime the paint has started to lift around the edge of it causing it to peel.


----------



## xJay1337

Why is everyone going on about "oh, no work needed" etc?
The guy posted up asking how much a respray would cost - Outside of going to a bodyshop (and there's been a couple of posts on here pop up lately RE this subject) you can't really tell..

In my example, I forgot to mention there was a small crack in the bumper around the foglight grill which was repaired as part of the £100 spray job. (you can just about see on the test-fitting shot on the passengers side). In my case the bumper was a completely different colour and had to be flatted back with sandpaper, (they machine sand these days as it's quicker and only quickly go over by hand reducing cost...) where it was then primed and sprayed in LA7W with a laquer top. The point is that I think a lot of people tend to over-pay for paint work.

When my car got keyed (bonnet, drivers door and passenger door) I had to have basically whole nearside, rear wing, both doors, and the front wing resprayed along with the bonnet and the offside wing in order to blend the colour.
The other bodyshops I went to were giving me quotes of around £750-800 but my usual bodyshop did it for £450 cash.. and I'm happy with the job overall.

I'm just trying to say that there are reasonable bodyshops out there who do good work at fair prices? And perhaps a few of you don't shop around or don't push hard enough for a discount when you could save that odd £30-50? Or maybe it's just my charm :lol: 

If you have an already yellow bumper that just needs a respray (so basically a quick roughen up and then a blow over) then it's going to be around the same as what I paid, if not less, at a decent paintshop - unless you're in an immediate city center of somewhere large like London.. .generally the further North you go the cheaper it gets.


----------



## Andyb0127

xJay1337 said:


> Why is everyone going on about "oh, no work needed" etc?
> The guy posted up asking how much a respray would cost - Outside of going to a bodyshop (and there's been a couple of posts on here pop up lately RE this subject) you can't really tell..
> 
> In my example, I forgot to mention there was a small crack in the bumper around the foglight grill which was repaired as part of the £100 spray job. (you can just about see on the test-fitting shot on the passengers side). In my case the bumper was a completely different colour and had to be flatted back with sandpaper, (they machine sand these days as it's quicker and only quickly go over by hand reducing cost...) where it was then primed and sprayed in LA7W with a laquer top. The point is that I think a lot of people tend to over-pay for paint work.
> 
> When my car got keyed (bonnet, drivers door and passenger door) I had to have basically whole nearside, rear wing, both doors, and the front wing resprayed along with the bonnet and the offside wing in order to blend the colour.
> The other bodyshops I went to were giving me quotes of around £750-800 but my usual bodyshop did it for £450 cash.. and I'm happy with the job overall.
> 
> I'm just trying to say that there are reasonable bodyshops out there who do good work at fair prices? And perhaps a few of you don't shop around or don't push hard enough for a discount when you could save that odd £30-50? Or maybe it's just my charm :lol:
> 
> If you have an already yellow bumper that just needs a respray (so basically a quick roughen up and then a blow over) then it's going to be around the same as what I paid, if not less, at a decent paintshop - unless you're in an immediate city center of somewhere large like London.. .generally the further North you go the cheaper it gets.


Roughen up, that's a new technical term. 
What were saying is the picture you put up, doesn't show any real damage. Now your saying there was a split, which really you should posted up aswell. Even if i did that bumper as a private job, I would still charge you around £150+ paint and materials,even your other car that was keyed I'd still want £700 for that. you say push for more of a discount. I wouldn't give you a discount I'm doing it to earn money it's not a charity. 
Yes shop around, as prices will vary, but I think you have little understanding of what goes into repairing/prep/spraying. How long things take, your car that was keyed you said you were happy with the job overall, doesn't sound that convincing to me. Machine sand these day and only go over quickly by hand, yes that will work of course it won't, the paint will end up peeling after a few months, because its not been prepped properly. So what your saying is the jobs you have had done cheaply, have most probably been poorly prepped, because the price has been so cheap, quick roughen up rub it over by hand and paint it. Well it's better to pay the bit extra for a decent job that's been done properly instead of trying to keep costs down, in the end it doesn't work as, everything is in the preparation prior to painting.


----------



## xJay1337

*sigh*.

I post up to help inform people from my experiences and some just won't accept the truth. What do I have to gain by lying about my satisfaction with the quality? 
My car is a show car, not a "concourse" level sat in Static free display halls but a show car never the less, if you are at Ultimate Dubs you are free to inspect.
I am meticulous about the finish of my car and would not settle for second best.

RE the bumper, 
Here's a picture that was taken a couple of weeks ago. I've had the bumper on for about 8 months now, I think I got around to putting it on in July/August of 2012.

It's hardly "peeled off after a few months" has it?? And I've done about 15k since then, most of it motorway miles..

While I do not spray large panels I do spray paint myself with aerosol at home and understand exactly what is required to perform a good finish in terms of prep, cleansing the surface, time between coats and what not - Perhaps not well enough to spray with 2k on a professional level but I understand the theory.

For example I painted my engine plastics which have held up really well for 2 years, and I even sprayed a set of wheels that I ran over Winter end 2011/beg 2012 and looked as fresh the day I took them off as they did the day I had finished them. RE the key damage, I have a thread up, if you want to prove me wrong you can go look at the pictures yourself.

Have you ever thought that the cost of the work performed is not directly related to the quality? The other "major" bodyshop in my local area has put out some truly shocking jobs at twice the price of the work I get done. I could charge you £500 to respray your alloys but does that mean it's going to be a job worthy of the £500 bill? No. Why would I pay someone £150 to spray a bumper on a "private job" lol when you can get it done for around that price with the support of a guarantee? That's like paying my mate £150 to do a service on my car, no he does it for £30 and a Maccers.

Now partly my price is down to the relationship I have with the guy who works there (also the owner of the business I do believe), and that I can refit things like bumpers, grills etc myself and that I pay cash which all helps; but as I said I would not pay more than £150 for a bumper respray under any circumstances and I think people paying £180 in places like Nottingham or The Midlands are getting fleeced and should shop around more. In London unfortunately yes you are at a price premium, but as I said before you are well within your right to ask to see process, or examples of work, most places have freshly painted things lying around.


----------



## robdcfc

Why are they getting fleeced the materials bill alone to do the job correctly comes in around £80-100?

I am trying to earn a living not doing jobs at cost for every Tom, dick and Harry that walks trough the door. 

There are guys around here that will do jobs for peanuts as they don't understand what the REAL cost to them is and thy muddle along trying to make a living.


----------



## squiggs

As Rob says by the time you account for cost of materials then add on the appropriate percentage costs of keeping the business afloat - rent on the building, rates, insurance, electric, phone etc, etc. Then work out the time it takes do a job properly and add on an hourly profit rate to allow for a living wage, (and I know it doesn't apply in this instance) finally add on VAT - and in most instances it will work out at a lot more than £100 for a bumper.
It's not a case of fleecing people, it's a case of not pricing everything at 'mates rates' - and it's a case of pricing correctly to earn a living wage and enable the running of a sustainable business.


----------



## Andyb0127

Then there not pricing the jobs correctly, as the above posts state take into account all the costs and they will be more than £100. So there barely breaking even with that job there probably loosing money. And your not even sure if the guy your dealing with is the actual owner, he could be a painter just putting jobs through for cash.
To say we're fleecing people I find rather insulting, were charging the correct price for the job, as said its to make money not for charity. You obviously don't know how much paint and materials actually cost.


----------



## CzechRich

I went to a local bodyshop in Gloucester yesterday, a family run firm. I was quoted £320+vat to spray my Honda Accord bonnet metallic grey, and £320+vat for the front bumper. Only normal prep needed, its only stone chipped, no dents.

He reckoned it was 9 hours labour + £100 materials.

That has to be the most crazy quote I've ever had, why couldnt he just be honest with me and admit he makes loads ripping off insurance companies and cant be bothered with my job??

It annoys me they charge so much for labour when the average office worker struggles to make £10 an hour or anything much above minimum wage.


----------



## DMH-01

CzechRich said:


> It annoys me they charge so much for labour when the average office worker struggles to make £10 an hour or anything much above minimum wage.


You can't compare a direct labour cost vs an overhead cost :wall:


----------



## CzechRich

Still a ridiculous quote though. £640+vat to paint a bonnet and bumper, pull the other one!


----------



## pcm1980

£100+ per hour to have a car serviced at a main dealer, then vat on top. The technician will probably be getting £9-12 per hour, now thats ridiculus!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robdcfc

CzechRich said:


> I went to a local bodyshop in Gloucester yesterday, a family run firm. I was quoted £320+vat to spray my Honda Accord bonnet metallic grey, and £320+vat for the front bumper. Only normal prep needed, its only stone chipped, no dents.
> 
> He reckoned it was 9 hours labour + £100 materials.
> 
> That has to be the most crazy quote I've ever had, why couldnt he just be honest with me and admit he makes loads ripping off insurance companies and cant be bothered with my job??
> 
> It annoys me they charge so much for labour when the average office worker struggles to make £10 an hour or anything much above minimum wage.


example....

£40ph labour.

£12 goes to the tech another £3 goes to the government for employers contributions, then there are the other staff so Valeter, £7 plus £2 contributions, that leaves £19 to cover rent,rates,electric,gas,water etc.

By the time that lots spent there is about £2 an hour profit in the job if thereare no reworks.

Thats why the labour is so much!!!!

I have just priced an insurance job for a customer and the insurers are happy to pay £40 ph as its the going rate!!


----------



## xJay1337

pcm1980 said:


> £100+ per hour to have a car serviced at a main dealer, then vat on top. The technician will probably be getting £9-12 per hour, now thats ridiculus!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


A local garage of which I am pretty friendly, and one of my best buds works there, is on £7.32 an hour and the garage charge around £50 an hour, but work on a flat rate system.
There are like 7 employees? And they are doing really well from what I can tell.


----------



## CzechRich

Doesn't take 9 hours to prep and paint a bonnet though, only with light chipping.

I appreciate the quality of the finish is dependent on the time spent, but 9 hours.


----------



## Andyb0127

CzechRich said:


> Doesn't take 9 hours to prep and paint a bonnet though, only with light chipping.
> 
> I appreciate the quality of the finish is dependent on the time spent, but 9 hours.


Then you obviously don't know how long it takes to actually prep it.
Regardless of it having light stonechips, the whole bumper will have to sanded (not just roughed up) then it will have high build primer applied, and the same with the bonnet. Then it all has to be flatted which the bumper will take longer as its takes time to get in all the areas making sure its done properly. Then the wings will need to be blended depending on colour, but should be blended any way. So the nine hours he's saying to prep it is actually right.
As for the price that's about right for spraying the front end of a car, people just don't understand what goes into, the cost of paint and materials. The prices were charging are what they should be as I've said before its a buisness not a charity. As rob said charging £40 an hour is right, considering where i am the charge per hour ranges from £45-£75 an hour. So the price you've been quoted isn't wrong it what it takes to do the job.


----------



## xJay1337

Andyb0127 said:


> Then you obviously don't know how long it takes to actually prep it.
> Regardless of it having light stonechips, the whole bumper will have to sanded (not just roughed up) then it will have high build primer applied, and the same with the bonnet. Then it all has to be flatted which the bumper will take longer as its takes time to get in all the areas making sure its done properly. Then the wings will need to be blended depending on colour, but should be blended any way. So the nine hours he's saying to prep it is actually right.
> As for the price that's about right for spraying the front end of a car, people just don't understand what goes into, the cost of paint and materials. The prices were charging are what they should be as I've said before its a buisness not a charity. As rob said charging £40 an hour is right, considering where i am the charge per hour ranges from £45-£75 an hour. So the price you've been quoted isn't wrong it what it takes to do the job.


It doesn't take 9 hours to prep a bonnet though. Assuming the quote is to simply spray a single panel... which is what he said in his post.
It takes more like 45 minutes to sand a bonnet... Even including the time spent applying primer, flatting that back, before paint it's probably 2 hours or so on a bonnet.

Just because people question the cost of labour/paint spraying doesn't mean people don't appreciate anything, as is often wrong of you to say so... I just think you over-estimate your own value.

I dropped my car off when it got keyed. I dropped it off on a Wednesday evening. It was picked up on Friday evening. That's paint and blend on the bonnet, both wings, both passenger side doors and rear wing. And cost me £450. Say what you like but the job was good and I would take it back if it were not.... Now another local bodyshop quoted me something like £858 or something, which was probably more in line with your estimates. I've seen work done by this "another" bodyshop and their work is no better and sometimes worse.

I've recently had my GT grill smoothed and colour coded. He charged me £45. I went to pick it up and he said "sorry mate, won't let you take it" and I asked why, he showed me where they had filled it and baked it in the oven it had bubbled very slightly, and he redid it. Probably lost him money on that one with the time spent on it but that's why I keep going back to him for work because he's good and doesn't mess around.

There is a guy on our forum called Jake, top bloke, based in Rochdale, co-runs HIS business with his father.. they have a set of pricing which they have had for a long time and their quality of work is VERY high - You will no doubt say "it'll chip after a week!" and blah blah but whatever.
They use DuPont paints with the appropriate level of guarantee behind it..

http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/p/405242/2777372.aspx



Jake from PanelCare said:


> no we have a menu price system, have for the last 12-13years,
> 
> wing £45
> 
> doors £55
> 
> quarters £65
> 
> bonnet £95
> 
> roof £95
> 
> bumpers £85
> 
> these inc any chips, scratches and very small pin dents,
> 
> any further repairs or stripping will be charged at the rate of £30 per hour £28 per hour to forum users.
> 
> it like chips away people immediately think they will be cheaper than bodyshops as they dont have as many overheads..


----------



## Andyb0127

xJay1337 said:


> It doesn't take 9 hours to prep a bonnet though. Assuming the quote is to simply spray a single panel... which is what he said in his post.
> It takes more like 45 minutes to sand a bonnet...
> 
> Just because people question the cost of labour/paint spraying doesn't mean people don't appreciate anything, as is often wrong of you to say so... I just think you over-estimate your own value.
> 
> I dropped my car off when it got keyed. I dropped it off on a Wednesday evening. It was picked up on Friday evening. That's paint and blend on the bonnet, both wings, both passenger side doors and rear wing. And cost me £450. Say what you like but the job was good and I would take it back if it were not.... Now another local bodyshop quoted me something like £858 or something, which was probably more in line with your estimates. I've seen work done by this "another" bodyshop and their work is no better and sometimes worse.
> 
> I've recently had my GT grill smoothed and colour coded. He charged me £45. I went to pick it up and he said "sorry mate, won't let you take it" and I asked why, he showed me where they had filled it and baked it in the oven it had bubbled very slightly, and he redid it. Probably lost him money on that one with the time spent on it but that's why I keep going back to him for work because he's good and doesn't mess around.
> 
> There is a guy on our forum called Jake, top bloke, based in Rochdale, co-runs HIS business with his father.. they have a set of pricing which they have had for a long time and their quality of work is VERY high - You will no doubt say "it'll chip after a week!" and blah blah but whatever.
> They use DuPont paints with the appropriate level of guarantee behind it..
> 
> http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/p/405242/2777372.aspx


Really that load of twaddle from a person that's says were fleecing people. I suggest you read things properly first before replying. It actually said front bumper and bonnet. And in most cases colurs will be blended into the adjacent panels to do the job CORRECTLY. I'm not really interested in how good your bodyshop is, or the prices they charge. Your the one trying to prove something. The replys I have given have been straight to the point, with the appropriate advice needed.


----------



## pcm1980

xJay1337 said:


> It doesn't take 9 hours to prep a bonnet though. Assuming the quote is to simply spray a single panel... which is what he said in his post.
> It takes more like 45 minutes to sand a bonnet... Even including the time spent applying primer, flatting that back, before paint it's probably 2 hours or so on a bonnet.
> 
> Just because people question the cost of labour/paint spraying doesn't mean people don't appreciate anything, as is often wrong of you to say so... I just think you over-estimate your own value.
> 
> I dropped my car off when it got keyed. I dropped it off on a Wednesday evening. It was picked up on Friday evening. That's paint and blend on the bonnet, both wings, both passenger side doors and rear wing. And cost me £450. Say what you like but the job was good and I would take it back if it were not.... Now another local bodyshop quoted me something like £858 or something, which was probably more in line with your estimates. I've seen work done by this "another" bodyshop and their work is no better and sometimes worse.
> 
> I've recently had my GT grill smoothed and colour coded. He charged me £45. I went to pick it up and he said "sorry mate, won't let you take it" and I asked why, he showed me where they had filled it and baked it in the oven it had bubbled very slightly, and he redid it. Probably lost him money on that one with the time spent on it but that's why I keep going back to him for work because he's good and doesn't mess around.
> 
> There is a guy on our forum called Jake, top bloke, based in Rochdale, co-runs HIS business with his father.. they have a set of pricing which they have had for a long time and their quality of work is VERY high - You will no doubt say "it'll chip after a week!" and blah blah but whatever.
> They use DuPont paints with the appropriate level of guarantee behind it..
> 
> http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/p/405242/2777372.aspx


This guys running a charity, not a bodyshop

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andyb0127

pcm1980 said:


> This guys running a charity, not a bodyshop
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Your not wrong there.









It's for charity mate. :lol::lol:


----------



## carfix

I'm a Smart repairer , and have been following the conversation with interest. I'm a member of a Smart repairing forum where conversations about pricing can often turn heated with vitriol quite quickly !

I know good bodyshops that charge lets say reasonable amounts, and other good bodyshops that charge eye watering amounts.
Same argument with Smart repairers. Lesson is, Price is often not an indication of quality. 

A mobile repairer should be cheaper than a bodyshop on a site as the overheads are lower, but i have several mobile friends, admittedly in the South who charge as much as bodyshops and oops i nearly said "get away with it". 

I also know of repairers who take short cuts with cheap products that are not designed to work together, leaving out products completely like elastomisers that help adhere the paint to plastic parts or fer' instance, masking around badges instead of removing. This allows them to look good on pricing but can prove otherwise in the fullness of time.

What makes matters worse, is that for many reasons not easily explained to the general public, two comparatively similar jobs can be very different prices, due to volativity of the paint ( how easy it is to get a match) , location of swage lines to hide a blend in, rust chasing etc. So no two quotes for different jobs can really be compared with any great lessons learned.

Its a minefield, and the profits can be huge so it attracts people who are willing to forgo certain niceties like doing a quality job if it pays good cash in the short term. 
All you can do is go by personal recommendation. 
and pray.....:wall:


----------



## squiggs

CzechRich said:


> Doesn't take 9 hours to prep and paint a bonnet though, only with light chipping.
> 
> I appreciate the quality of the finish is dependent on the time spent, but 9 hours.


You're on the wrong forum here bud 
This is DW where people care about about the final detail of a finished job :thumb:


----------



## squiggs

xJay1337 said:


> It doesn't take 9 hours to prep a bonnet though. Assuming the quote is to simply spray a single panel... which is what he said in his post.
> It takes more like 45 minutes to sand a bonnet... Even including the time spent applying primer, flatting that back, before paint it's probably 2 hours or so on a bonnet.
> 
> J
> 
> http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/p/405242/2777372.aspx


I could make a dirty car cleaner in 5 mins for £4.00 ( = £48 per hour) using a bucket of water and an old rag. The rag probably cost me nothing, water nothing and the bucket was something I had some old plants growing in till a week ago.
Would you let me to detail your car for less than valeter would charge?
Would you let me repair some paint work for less than a valeter would charge?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Not read all posts and ones i have a skipped over but got the idea. 

when you consider things like removing bumper , colour matching process , stripping down all components , removing all old repairs , prep work , priming , baking , flatting , degreasing (water and solvent) , base coat , clear coat , baking ,refitting components denibbing polishing , refitting , and final polishing . 

its not going to be cheap for proper job , the cost of materials , overheads , gas and electric , plus labour , and insurances . 

pay cheap pay twice in the long run. 

our most common paint work is repainting stone chip front bumpers , we quote for above process , and when they think its expensive we give them the option of leaving bumper on car and masking everything .

If we know they are DW then they only get proper option and if it too expensive let them take the car away. 

just quoted £495 for front bumper on large 2 colour (piano black and coloured bumper) , there is lots of work and the piano black got to be fully wet sanded and polished back, our quote was too expensive and when asked for cheaper option , there is not one as he is super fussy.

in most cases you get what you pay for. 

kelly


----------



## xJay1337

squiggs said:


> Would you let me to detail your car for less than valeter would charge?
> Would you let me repair some paint work for less than a valeter would charge?


If you did a good job yes?
Because *COST* is *NOT* an indication of *QUALITY.*

Would I let you do it using the methods you mentioned previously? No. 
Which does not get away from the fact that for me at least I can get a good finish when I need paintwork done, at a good price..

And people assume about quality and frankly they can because I don't care lol. I've seen my guys work first hand and it's good... or I wouldn't use him.:thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127

xJay1337 said:


> If you did a good job yes?
> Because *COST* is *NOT* an indication of *QUALITY.*
> 
> Would I let you do it using the methods you mentioned previously? No.
> Which does not get away from the fact that for me at least I can get a good finish when I need paintwork done, at a good price..
> 
> And people assume about quality and frankly they can because I don't care lol. I've seen my guys work first hand and it's good... or I wouldn't use him.:thumb:


Of course he would. With his negotiating skills he would have you down to £2 almost as laughable as the picture he claimed his golf bumper was a perfect match, shame it still looked to light. Still what so you expect for a cheap job. Still that's enough of wasting my breath it will only fall on deaf ears.


----------



## VenomUK

Also depends who and where it is. I had my evo 4 bumper sprayed. It cost £100 cash. It's always and option to use as most little sprayers like a bit of cash.


----------



## squiggs

xJay1337 said:


> If you did a good job yes?
> Because *COST* is *NOT* an indication of *QUALITY.*
> 
> Would I let you do it using the methods you mentioned previously? No.
> Which does not get away from the fact that for me at least I can get a good finish when I need paintwork done, at a good price..
> 
> And people assume about quality and frankly they can because I don't care lol. I've seen my guys work first hand and it's good... or I wouldn't use him.:thumb:


The thing is if I was that good at what ever I did, using the correct products in the correct way, a way that took time to do correctly to achieve the best possible results then I'd be stupid to not charge accordingly. 
Why would I want to charge about half of what my time, effort and skill was worth?
Why would I want to do about twice as many jobs, work about twice as hard and put in about twice the amount of hours to keep my business running and make a living wage?

A good job requires the correct products to be used in the correct way at the correct stages - all of which takes time - fact!

Your guy must either be undercutting by missing out stages, or he's using very cheap products, or for some inexplicable reason he's happy working twice as hard as he needs to whilst undercharging for his worth.

Whatever the case I'm glad you're pleased with his work :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK

rf860 said:


> £100 seems cheap for a bumper respray, i suspect at that price it was just a blow over rather than fully prepped and resprayed. I paid £180 for a bumper about two years ago.


Its all down to who you know.


----------



## robdcfc

VenomUK said:


> Its all down to who you know.


And how desperate they are for the cash!!!


----------



## CzechRich

Yep I tried the cash option and offerred to take the bumper off and strip and clean it. Maybe he thought I was a tax investigator.

After checking around, I can buy a new painted bumper from Honda for £250, so I'll take that option and fit myself. Bonnet is only £380 new painted also.


----------



## squiggs

CzechRich said:


> Yep I tried the cash option and offerred to take the bumper off and strip and clean it. Maybe he thought I was a tax investigator.
> 
> After checking around, I can buy a new painted bumper from Honda for £250, so I'll take that option and fit myself. Bonnet is only £380 new painted also.


You realise this option may not give you parts that are of exactly the same colour variant as your car is painted.
Your car got painted x amount of time ago in a factory ago using a certain batch of paint. 
The new parts will probably have been painted in a different factory, they will probably have been painted more recently. Therefore the chances are very high that they'll be done in a different batch (variant) of paint to your car which may well cause a slight mismatch.


----------



## CzechRich

squiggs said:


> You realise this option may not give you parts that are of exactly the same colour variant as your car is painted.
> Your car got painted x amount of time ago in a factory ago using a certain batch of paint.
> The new parts will probably have been painted in a different factory, they will probably have been painted more recently. Therefore the chances are very high that they'll be done in a different batch (variant) of paint to your car which may well cause a slight mismatch.


Yep I realise that, but as it isnt a show car, just my daily driver, I can take that risk. But thanks for mentioning.


----------



## eddie bullit

Panel Care in Rochdale was mentioned earlier in the thread. I couldnt' recommend them enough after the job they did on the wife's MX5. Cracking job. I'll be taking the 205 to jake and his owd man when I get it stripped this easter.


----------



## VdoubleU

I got my whole car resprayed for £350 and it was a good job. Sadly that was just a favour but been quoted £180 for bonnet wing and door resprayed (different car) plus bumpers always end up looking a different colour, in my opinion, due to them being plastic and not metal.


----------



## squiggs

VdoubleU said:


> plus bumpers always end up looking a different colour, in my opinion, due to them being plastic and not metal.


Yep - all those nice shiney new cars standing in their lovely showrooms waiting to be sold with all their plastic bumpers a different colour :wall: 
Makes you wonder why sprayers ever try matching the paint :lol:


----------



## Voice of Reason

CzechRich said:


> Yep I tried the cash option and offerred to take the bumper off and strip and clean it. Maybe he thought I was a tax investigator.
> 
> After checking around, I can buy a new painted bumper from Honda for £250, so I'll take that option and fit myself. Bonnet is only £380 new painted also.


So, now you say that but earlier in the thread you said:



CzechRich said:


> I went to a local bodyshop in Gloucester yesterday, a family run firm. I was quoted £320+vat to spray my Honda Accord bonnet metallic grey, and £320+vat for the front bumper. Only normal prep needed, its only stone chipped, no dents.


So for virtually the same price you would prefer new panels which would stand out both in terms of their finish and colour as they won't be blended. You will also have to change the parts yourself because you would otherwise incur labour charges which would make it even more costly, which clearly you won't want because:



CzechRich said:


> it isnt a show car, just my daily driver


Seems like you're a little confused! :lol:


----------



## robdcfc

CzechRich said:


> Yep I tried the cash option and offerred to take the bumper off and strip and clean it. Maybe he thought I was a tax investigator.
> 
> After checking around, I can buy a new painted bumper from Honda for £250, so I'll take that option and fit myself. Bonnet is only £380 new painted also.


 Can you please put up a picture of the invoice for the bumper?

I'm calling custard on £250 painted!

Ford Mondeo bumpers are £600!!


----------



## Voice of Reason

robdcfc said:


> Can you please put up a picture of the invoice for the bumper?
> 
> I'm calling custard on £250 painted!
> 
> Ford Mondeo bumpers are £600!!


There's no way you can buy a bumper painted from Honda for £250! That's £210 or so plus vat. No way on earth! I'd call custard on that too.


----------



## Aaran

http://www.lingshondaparts.com/hond...ock_01=17SEA01&block_02=B__4600&block_03=2857

all the bumper options shown on lings are circa £380 quids BUT they list the paint code on them for the car, so could well come painted (weather its painted in the correct color or weather it just comes in a matching special primer for the base/clear i dont know) will ask honda when i order my next load of parts for a customers car.

the bonnet on the other hand says contact regarding paint but lists NO options for final color choice, so would assume like every other panel i have had in the past on older crx's and eg's that they come in the black OE antirust primer/coating and require painting.


----------



## robdcfc

Aaran said:


> http://www.lingshondaparts.com/hond...ock_01=17SEA01&block_02=B__4600&block_03=2857
> 
> all the bumper options shown on lings are circa £380 quids BUT they list the paint code on them for the car, so could well come painted (weather its painted in the correct color or weather it just comes in a matching special primer for the base/clear i dont know) will ask honda when i order my next load of parts for a customers car.
> 
> the bonnet on the other hand says contact regarding paint but lists NO options for final color choice, so would assume like every other panel i have had in the past on older crx's and eg's that they come in the black OE antirust primer/coating and require painting.


Guessing those are plus VAT??


----------



## Aaran

nope those are including VAT in the prices mate.


----------



## Aaran

and those are full list prices to, i get discount on them from my local dealer as i am forever in there for bits for crx rebuilds lol (tbh its not much on alot of stuff as they have a very low margin on them)


----------



## xJay1337

robdcfc said:


> Can you please put up a picture of the invoice for the bumper?


Lol Sherlock on the case
Why do people go so far as expecting people to prove things like that.. it's beyond me.


----------



## Andyb0127

xJay1337 said:


> Lol Sherlock on the case
> Why do people go so far as expecting people to prove things like that.. it's beyond me.


Because we're in the trade, a know exactly how much it should cost. Not the stupid prices there claiming. 
Seems to be alot of charity work going on here.


----------



## xJay1337

You like that phrase don't you, "charity work". 
Maybe that is the price, I don't see what the guy has to gain by lying about it................................


----------



## Andyb0127

xJay1337 said:


> You like that phrase don't you, "charity work".
> Maybe that is the price, I don't see what the guy has to gain by lying about it................................


To right specially when most of the prices in this topic are unrealistic, and no where near what they should. So there working for nothing, as it doesn't even cover the the cost of paint or materials. So its work for nothing or work to earn money to be able to live. 
Well perhaps be trying to follow suit, with all the other rediculous prices. But he's lying about the price of it, and is confused to what the actual price is. We had two fiesta bumpers supplied painted this week and they were over £400 each, and as rob said a mondeo one is £600, so people can bvllshlt all they like. :wall: :wall:


----------



## xJay1337

To be honest, from VW a new front bumper for a Mk5 GTI is like £220 quid, and as it's already primed and ready for paint, let's say you pay £150 because "anything less than that is cheap and crap"", you are still only at £370, assuming my guy would paint it again at the same rate, it's £320.

You think he's lying; you have not a single shred of evidence, and as I said, what does he *gain* by lying?


----------



## Andyb0127

That's still not a price for a bumper that comes from a manufacturer pre-painted.

The evidence is there lying about the price. Hence why he was asked for an invoice by to people to prove them wrong. :tumbleweed: :wall:


----------



## robdcfc

xJay1337 said:


> Lol Sherlock on the case
> Why do people go so far as expecting people to prove things like that.. it's beyond me.


I expect you to prove it as its Bull****e!

You cannot buy a painted bumper from a main dealer for that price new!


----------



## Tricky Red

nitronick said:


> Hi all,
> I've got a yellow Leon cupra which is needing its front bumper respray end.
> 
> Anyone now rough costs and also any good body shops around nottingham and Mansfield area.
> 
> Cheers


Lw smart repairs in alfreton, nobby's in mansfield ive heard good things about, but not used them. Ive used selbys in nottingham but you'll pay for it. Chartwells in derby, expensive but good.


----------



## Andyb0127

robdcfc said:


> I expect you to prove it as its Bull****e!
> 
> You cannot buy a painted bumper from a main dealer for that price new!


To right mate.
We both know how much they cost. Seems there living in a dream world. :thumb:


----------



## squiggs

xJay1337 said:


> Lol Sherlock on the case
> Why do people go so far as expecting people to prove things like that.. it's beyond me.


How about because it could help other forum members - and if they're in the trade their customers, and the supplier of the cheaper parts.

There are guys in the trade on this forum (that freely offer other members advice with their problems, advising on application and the like, pointing them in the right direction for products & parts, etc, etc with an aim to helping them out and/or saving them a few quid) who, I would imagine, would not like to be known for buying parts at over inflated prices.

Wouldn't it be nice if, for a change, another forum member could help the trade guys out?

Maybe the trade guys could cut their overheads and pass the savings onto their customers by buying parts at a cheaper price, which in turn may increase their own turnover by getting extra business as they get a reputation for not being as expensive as Joe Bloggs down the road - and it will also give the supplier of the cheaper parts some extra business.

So there's nothing to hide really - if the supplier of the cheaper parts were to be named then everyone's a winner :thumb:


----------



## Voice of Reason

robdcfc said:


> I expect you to prove it as its Bull****e!
> 
> You cannot buy a painted bumper from a main dealer for that price new!


That's a fact.


----------



## xJay1337

squiggs said:


> How about because it could help other forum members - and if they're in the trade their customers, and the supplier of the cheaper parts.
> 
> There are guys in the trade on this forum (that freely offer other members advice with their problems, advising on application and the like, pointing them in the right direction for products & parts, etc, etc with an aim to helping them out and/or saving them a few quid) who, I would imagine, would not like to be known for buying parts at over inflated prices.
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if, for a change, another forum member could help the trade guys out?
> 
> Maybe the trade guys could cut their overheads and pass the savings onto their customers by buying parts at a cheaper price, which in turn may increase their own turnover by getting extra business as they get a reputation for not being as expensive as Joe Bloggs down the road - and it will also give the supplier of the cheaper parts some extra business.
> 
> So there's nothing to hide really - if the supplier of the cheaper parts were to be named then everyone's a winner :thumb:


I've just seen a few people who work in the paint trade in this thread, who when presented with the fact that one can get a bumper resprayed for £100, without any proof or knowledge of the workmanship involved, assume the work quality if crap and just slag it off.

They are asking for proof from an invoice - (which I think is out of order, as this is not a criminal court, it's a car cleaning forum) not to buy parts more cheaply, they are trying to make it look like this guy is a liar.

It's sad really,


----------



## robdcfc

xJay1337 said:


> I've just seen a few people who work in the paint trade in this thread, who when presented with the fact that one can get a bumper resprayed for £100, without any proof or knowledge of the workmanship involved, assume the work quality if crap and just slag it off.
> 
> They are asking for proof from an invoice - (which I think is out of order, as this is not a criminal court, it's a car cleaning forum) not to buy parts more cheaply, they are trying to make it look like this guy is a liar.
> 
> It's sad really,


no, I want to know where I can get them at that price to offer my customers a good deal!!


----------



## Andyb0127

xJay1337 said:


> I've just seen a few people who work in the paint trade in this thread, who when presented with the fact that one can get a bumper resprayed for £100, without any proof or knowledge of the workmanship involved, assume the work quality if crap and just slag it off.
> 
> They are asking for proof from an invoice - (which I think is out of order, as this is not a criminal court, it's a car cleaning forum) not to buy parts more cheaply, they are trying to make it look like this guy is a liar.
> 
> It's sad really,


Lol.
Well he's done nothing to back it up. 
Thought this was a painting/bodywork section. With questions towards it.

The only sad thing is you have no idea what your talking about with regards to pricing a job, you've found a bodyshop that probably doesn't even break even or make any profit on any job they do, so lets run a buisness at a loss. But you think by charging the correct price were fleecing people. 
As for over valuing myself I doubt that, why would I say yeah I'll prep and paint that for £100 when in reality it's gonna to cost double that so I'll end up being out of pocket, price is what the price is if your not going to pay that then walk away. When you have a better understanding of prices, costs, perhaps your answers might hold some value, at the moment they hold none. Because all your going by is the bodyshop you use, try looking at the bigger picture instead of the small one. :wall:

Wouldn't worry rob your banging your head against a wall with this one. :lol:


----------



## CzechRich

robdcfc said:


> Can you please put up a picture of the invoice for the bumper?
> 
> I'm calling custard on £250 painted!
> 
> Ford Mondeo bumpers are £600!!


£282.17 inc VAT painted on Lings Parts. My local Honda dealer with giveme 10% discount, so £254 or so. Available next day delivered.

http://www.lingshondaparts.com/hond...ock_01=17TL4901&block_02=B__4600&block_03=914

Why would I pay £320+Vat to have the bumper sprayed, when I can take off and replace myself for £254, might even be able to get £30 for the used one on Ebay maybe.

I was only after a bit of advice, but I've found this section of the forum pretty hostile, wont be posting in here again, not worth the hassle.


----------



## squiggs

xJay1337 said:


> I've just seen a few people who work in the paint trade in this thread, who when presented with the fact that one can get a bumper resprayed for £100, without any proof or knowledge of the workmanship involved, assume the work quality if crap and just slag it off.
> 
> They are asking for proof from an invoice - (which I think is out of order, as this is not a criminal court, it's a car cleaning forum) not to buy parts more cheaply, they are trying to make it look like this guy is a liar.
> 
> It's sad really,


Similar sort of thing to my previous post - the guys on here at that are in the trade I'm sure would love to know where it is possible to buy all the necessary products and consumables and then be shown how to fully and properly prep, apply, bake and polish a complete bumper to good and lasting standard quickly enough to show a profit for the charge of £100.

I'm pretty sure it's people that for whatever reason have no idea of the costs involved of running a business that question why guys in the trade should mock such a low figure.
But it really isn't rocket science why such a low figure is mocked - as I shall try and explain .....
Primers, paint, lacquer & consumables (a low estimate) £40. Time taken to fully and properly prep, apply, bake & polish (another low estimate) 3hrs = £20 an hour.
£20 an hour less VAT = £16.67 per hour. Then take the costs of running a business from that - business rates, buildings insurance, public liability insurance, contents/tools insurance, rent, power, water, waste disposal, phone, etc, etc, etc,. Somewhere along the line there will probably a cost assigned to advertising in some form or another (if people don't know you exist then you ain't going to get business!) So now we're probably down to less than £9 and we still haven't paid tax, NI nor put anything aside for replacing any equipment that may breakdown/wear out or for a pension when the knees or back finally give up.
And lets not forget that if it's your own business you'll probably be self employed and if you take time off (Christmas) or go on holiday you have to shut up shop - and then there's no income, but the costs of running business (listed above) keep coming and there's no holiday pay .... A triple whammy!
So all in all if you charge £100 per bumper you'll probably be better off stacking shelves in a supermarket .... unless of course you're increasing your profits by cutting corners by using cheap products or by rushing jobs through by not fully and properly prepping = a job of crap quality.


----------



## xJay1337

Okay dude.


----------



## robdcfc

CzechRich said:


> £282.17 inc VAT painted on Lings Parts. My local Honda dealer with giveme 10% discount, so £254 or so. Available next day delivered.
> 
> http://www.lingshondaparts.com/hond...ock_01=17TL4901&block_02=B__4600&block_03=914
> 
> Why would I pay £320+Vat to have the bumper sprayed, when I can take off and replace myself for £254, might even be able to get £30 for the used one on Ebay maybe.
> 
> I was only after a bit of advice, but I've found this section of the forum pretty hostile, wont be posting in here again, not worth the hassle.


Lings are not an official channel though, prices from Main dealer are Bonnet £235.48 + vat (retail) Bumper(painted) £313.90 +vat(retail)

Trade prices are £223.71 and 298.21 both plus VAT.

Its also not hostile but we do get fed up of the amount of BS put in here over prices as all it does is lower the already low opinion of a trade!!!


----------



## xJay1337

Yeah, BS over the prices that were paid and had quality work as a result of.
But okay, gloss over that.


----------



## CzechRich

robdcfc said:


> Lings are not an official channel though, prices from Main dealer are Bonnet £235.48 + vat (retail) Bumper(painted) £313.90 +vat(retail)
> 
> Trade prices are £223.71 and 298.21 both plus VAT.
> 
> Its also not hostile but we do get fed up of the amount of BS put in here over prices as all it does is lower the already low opinion of a trade!!!


Lings are a main Honda dealer, how more official do you want them to be??

Also I called my local Honda main dealer, Blade Honda, and they quoted me £281 inc vat painted for a front bumper.

So I dont know here you get your prices from, but your being ripped off.

Look, I've got no alterior motive here, I'm just a guy trying to get his car repaired for a resonable price.


----------



## Aaran

this is getting to be a thread thats just going around in circles lol.

so for arguments sake: 

some manufactures DO sell pre-painted bumpers. (lets not forget these will most likely be painted in a conveyor belt system by machines much like the car shells are and in bulk, NO painter can compete on that time vs cost) 

BUT as said you will find that they most likely wont be a great match so take your chances, a good painter will be more than say the cost of a honda bumper, but its almost certain if the old paint is faded the bumper he paints will likely be a better match

some people will do good jobs on the side for cheap, its all down to how desperate you are for the money or if you can afford to but in my experience YOU PAY CHEAP your likely to get crap. crap welding, crap panel beating, lots of filler, rust on the new panels in a year because they only painted the outside,cheap paints etc etc (trust me i have a photobucket album with over 1000 pics of cut corners work)

you cannot run a paint business spraying bits on the cheap all the while. ITS NOT VIABLE at all. how much profit do you think i am going to see at £18 per hour plus materials? (and my rent is next to sweet FA and i dont have to pay business rates as im co-sharing the unit with the owner of the garage whom is happy to pay them all whilst i start off) 

squiggs/andy and everyone that are and DO paint know how much work you have to invest into the prep to get a good finish. no offense if your guy did every bumper he got given at £100 a time he would be bankrupt very quickly (or they are likely not paying tax or even declaring it to HM customers/tax office). its just not possible to run a business at that profit margin for a long period of time. thats not to say its bad work, but its wrong to suggest that because YOU paid £100 odd for a painted bumper they should not charge £300 odd for their time when they are only charging a fair rate where they see enough to cover their coats and draw a wage/living out of it.

are we all happy now :lol:


----------



## squiggs

:lol::lol: a fair summary :lol::lol: 

:thumb:


----------

